# Yippie Yay Its almost warm out.



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yippie ki yay! Ok I know this Sunday will not be the first warm day above 40 degres, but it’s the first time I can get out when its warm. Since I hung up my bike at the end of December, I only took it down to put on some awesome new Continental GP4000 tires, I haven’t even been able ride even to try them out yet. So, I am rather excited about the weekend cause I plan on pushing as hard as can to burn off the all the M&M’s, Cherry nib twizzlers and tea biscuits I have been gorging on since xmas..urp..

I am sure you hard core riders are snickering because they have been ridding all winter except for when it rained, or maybe you even then too, but truth be told I’m a wussy when it comes to cold weather. I have a lung issue, so that’s my excuse and I’m sticking with it.

In the near future I am really looking forward to repost my “South County & North County Trail almost a century ride” just as soon as I can actually regain that stamina again and hope to finally make that a bi-monthly event again. I actually did a short ride these last two Sundays and now I am very motivated for the season.

If you need a good motivator to get out this weekend: A.) it’s the first day of spring today. B.) Sunday you have off, Right? C.) you haven’t ridden in a while. D.) you are _not_ in perfect shape. E.) if you stay in you will have to do laundry, clean the bathroom & kitchen. F.) I will be riding from the trail head in Van Cortland Park by Golf club house at 9:30am and you want to tell me how the movie “the wolf of Wall Street” ended before I get to see it.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

chriscc63 said:


> Yippie ki yay! Ok I know this Sunday will not be the first warm day above 40 degres, but it’s the first time I can get out when its warm. Since I hung up my bike at the end of December, I only took it down to put on some awesome new Continental GP4000 tires, I haven’t even been able ride even to try them out yet. So, I am rather excited about the weekend cause I plan on pushing as hard as can to burn off the all the M&M’s, Cherry nib twizzlers and tea biscuits I have been gorging on since xmas..urp..


Don't go too hard at first or you could injure yourself. Also be careful as there are a lot of potholes and broken up surfaces. Oh, and as of last weekend large parts of the NCT were still covered with snow (hard to believe but true).


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

There were plenty of pot holes! and yes there was Snow! wut up wit dat? April is next week, common sunshine.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

on the topic of lung issues... I used to get winded on the bike, cough up phlegm, etc. I got a script for a proventil pump I lovingly dubbed Lance the inhaler. Now I lay down the law at 31degrees - uphill - while casting an equally cold look into my non-doped up riding partners eyes. The difference IMO is there. I used to gasp, cough and have elevated breathing for hours after a ride, now I bang out 45 miles, unclip and talk in a normal tone while taking slow deep breaths. I've also improved vis-a-vis my buddy, can hang on climbs and no longer spit and hack sh*t that used to come out of my lungs as I rode. Cold riding ability also improved perceptibly. 

Isn't it supposed to pour on Sunday? I shelved a bike ride on Saturday because of rain. I'm leaving on business for a week. When I get back I hope we'll be done with this cold nonsense.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

9W9W said:


> on the topic of lung issues... I used to get winded on the bike, cough up phlegm, etc. I got a script for a proventil pump I lovingly dubbed Lance the inhaler. Now I lay down the law at 31degrees - uphill - while casting an equally cold look into my non-doped up riding partners eyes. The difference IMO is there. I used to gasp, cough and have elevated breathing for hours after a ride, now I bang out 45 miles, unclip and talk in a normal tone while taking slow deep breaths. I've also improved vis-a-vis my buddy, can hang on climbs and no longer spit and hack sh*t that used to come out of my lungs as I rode. Cold riding ability also improved perceptibly.
> 
> Isn't it supposed to pour on Sunday? I shelved a bike ride on Saturday because of rain. I'm leaving on business for a week. When I get back I hope we'll be done with this cold nonsense.


Hmm. I hack up a lung every time I ride in cold weather. Was trying to remember to do breathing exercises but Lance the Inhaler sounds good. I think it is a bit of Exercised Induced Asthma for me. What did you get diagnosed as.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I did breathing tests and they showed nothing, but by my description the doc said it's exercise induced so we went with a pump. I since reported back saying so far so good. I used to wheeze when I came off the bike and a deep breath would end in a cough or two. I have always thought it was because I was a fat noob [email protected]$k. Proventil stopped the constant throat clearing and phlem spitting on the bike year round (mucus secretions by bronchi in response to inflammation). It's also improved cold weather riding, IIRC that used to kill me especially hard, not sure if its my improved fitness or the pump.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

9W9W said:


> I did breathing tests and they showed nothing, but by my description the doc said it's exercise induced so we went with a pump. I since reported back saying so far so good. I used to wheeze when I came off the bike and a deep breath would end in a cough or two. I have always thought it was because I was a fat noob [email protected]$k. Proventil stopped the constant throat clearing and phlem spitting on the bike year round (mucus secretions by bronchi in response to inflammation). It's also improved cold weather riding, IIRC that used to kill me especially hard, not sure if its my improved fitness or the pump.


Might have to check it out.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, now that we are confessing or short coming's, When exposed to cold air my lungs hyper manufacture phlegm. I don't have shortness of breath but I just cough it up a lot and it doesn't abate for days. Yea, gross, I know. 
Nasenex seems to help and a dust mask helps a lot.

This weekend its gonna rain all weekend [email protected]# it!


----------



## bweigand (Mar 26, 2014)

Im in the same boat your in. I live in Chicago land area and this winter has been the worst. Ive been riding my trainer to stay some what in condition, it's just not the same as riding outside. 
Yesterday it was sunny and 42 out so I took a spin out and I was dodging pot holes alomst my whole ride. Oh well....better to get out and ride than not rode at all. I cant wait for this warm weather to get here!!


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

chriscc63 said:


> This weekend its gonna rain all weekend [email protected]# it!


:-(

Time for fenders.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Went for a ride in the Sourlands around noon today on my hard tail with semi-slicks. Beautiful riding weather. Glad I was riding my mtn/road bike - the roads are really bad. Some very deep potholes coming down Hollow Rd. and even worse if you're on a proper road bike are the holes that have been filled with a soft sand, gravel mix. Be careful out there!


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Terex said:


> Went for a ride in the Sourlands around noon today on my hard tail with semi-slicks. Beautiful riding weather. Glad I was riding my mtn/road bike - the roads are really bad. Some very deep potholes coming down Hollow Rd. and even worse if you're on a proper road bike are the holes that have been filled with a soft sand, gravel mix. Be careful out there!



Well He Haw me, the Sourlands eh! that's mighty deep into NJ near the Delaware border I recon. I didn't expect me them there lands to thaw out for spell longer and would assume the grounds to be soft and muddy everywhere this hear time of yea.
Sounds like you had fun already this spring. 

It is forecasted to be a good weekend coming up and I would love to get out myself on Sunday.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

chriscc63 said:


> Well He Haw me, the Sourlands eh! that's mighty deep into NJ near the Delaware border I recon. I didn't expect me them there lands to thaw out for spell longer and would assume the grounds to be soft and muddy everywhere this hear time of yea.
> Sounds like you had fun already this spring.
> 
> It is forecasted to be a good weekend coming up and I would love to get out myself on Sunday.


Sourlands are pretty much smack in the middle of the state. Maybe a tad west.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

chriscc63 said:


> Well He Haw me, the Sourlands eh! that's mighty deep into NJ near the Delaware border I recon. I didn't expect me them there lands to thaw out for spell longer and would assume the grounds to be soft and muddy everywhere this hear time of yea.
> Sounds like you had fun already this spring.
> 
> It is forecasted to be a good weekend coming up and I would love to get out myself on Sunday.


Sounds like you've had one too many at Hillbilly Hall.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

NJBiker72 said:


> Sourlands are pretty much smack in the middle of the state. Maybe a tad west.


One of my favorite rides is cruising along the spine of the Sourlands from where I live in Skillman to Lambertville. Rocktown Rd. dumps you into downtown Lambertville. The ridge and associated area that constitutes what is normally considered to be the Sourlands terminates at the Delaware River. Preserving The Sourlands You're thinking about just the part that ends at Rt. 31, which is still primarily to the west.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Terex said:


> One of my favorite rides is cruising along the spine of the Sourlands from where I live in Skillman to Lambertville. Rocktown Rd. dumps you into downtown Lambertville. The ridge and associated area that constitutes what is normally considered to be the Sourlands terminates at the Delaware River. Preserving The Sourlands You're thinking about just the part that ends at Rt. 31, which is still primarily to the west.


I was thinking of the area around Hillsborough maybe slightly east. Some good climbs there.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

I finally got to go out for a ride again this Sunday and I did just what social climber said not to do for our first ride, we went 77 miles. Knees hurt but muscles don't, and whats with all the snow in Yorktown? 

South county and North county up until Yorktown Hts were fine, no big potholes except for one under one of the overpasses, the trail was reasonably clear of debris. A little bit of sand hear and there, but it actually seems cleaner than most mid summer days.

It should be good weather this weekend. enjoy


----------

